# Colts vs. Pats



## random3434

Next Sunday, Nov. 15.


Place your pick here on who will win the game, and what the score will be.  

(The game is in Indy)


The one closet to the score gets pos repped by all others who play.



*My Pic:*


Colts 37


The Evil Pats 31


----------



## Zoom-boing

What's a 'Cot'?  Geez, I suck at sport things.


----------



## Ravi

Cots 17
Pats 23


----------



## alan1

Zoom-boing said:


> What's a 'Cot'?  Geez, I suck at sport things.



A Cot is what they have on the Carolina Panthers sideline, because Jake usually sleeps through the game.


----------



## driveby

Pats 27

Colts 24 



P.S.  Rep or sig bet when Colts come to B-more ?


----------



## random3434

driveby said:


> Pats 27
> 
> Colts 24
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  Rep or sig bet when Colts come to B-more ?



I'll take that bet! 

Colts 48

Baltimore 27


----------



## alan1

Cots 17
Patsies 23


I sure hope Ravi was right, that way we both get rep.


----------



## driveby

Echo Zulu said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pats 27
> 
> Colts 24
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  Rep or sig bet when Colts come to B-more ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that bet!
> 
> Colts 48
> 
> Baltimore 27
Click to expand...




I'm gonna save this post Missy !


----------



## Ravi

MountainMan said:


> Cots 17
> Patsies 23
> 
> 
> I sure hope Ravi was right, that way we both get rep.


You have to pick something else, goofball.

Besides, it's the _Pasties_ not the _Patsies_.


----------



## Toro

I don't know.

I would have picked the Colts if half their starting secondary hadn't been wiped out this week.

I still think they'll win.  I think the Pats' defense is not very good.


----------



## Jon

Colts - 17
Pats - 24


----------



## Modbert

Pats 24

Colts 21


----------



## Paulie

What exactly are we betting?  Is there an O/U?  A spread?  Or are we just betting the winner?

Because Toro makes a good point.  Indy might be in trouble.  I want in on this action.

Sorry Echo 

EDITED for wrong week.  Houston's getting blown out _this_ week, lol


----------



## random3434

Paulie said:


> What exactly are we betting?  Is there an O/U?  A spread?  Or are we just betting the winner?
> 
> Because Toro makes a good point.  Indy might be in trouble this week.  I want in on this action.
> 
> Sorry Echo



It's just a straight up bet, no point spread. Just pick what you think each team will score,  and post it. The closet to the score gets rep from everyone else that played. 

No risk involved, but if you want a TON of rep points, my advice would be to pick the Colts.

Bob Sanders is the man, he's ALL we need on defense.


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> Bob Sanders is the man, he's ALL we need on defense.





Indianapolis Colts safety Bob Sanders has torn biceps tendon, out for season as injuries hit secondary - ESPN


----------



## random3434

Dogbert said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Sanders is the man, he's ALL we need on defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indianapolis Colts safety Bob Sanders has torn biceps tendon, out for season as injuries hit secondary - ESPN
Click to expand...


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How in the HELL did I miss hearing about this? 

Oh $hit.


----------



## Paulie

Early line for next week is Indy -3

I pick Pats to cover and win, but ONLY because of Indy's secondary.

You can't hate either, EZ.  You picked the under on 4 & 1/3 for Pedro and I took it like a man


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How in the HELL did I miss hearing about this?
> 
> Oh $hit.





Care to change your bet EZ? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ytCEuuW2_A]YouTube - The Price is Right losing horn[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Paulie said:


> Early line for next week is Indy -3
> 
> I pick Pats to cover and win, but ONLY because of Indy's secondary.
> 
> You can't hate either, EZ.  You picked the under on 4 & 1/3 for Pedro and I took it like a man




And I was right, wasn't I?  

You can pick whoever you want dear, I won't hold it against you.


But you need to post what you think each team will score, that's how THIS game rolls.


----------



## Paulie

Echo Zulu said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Sanders is the man, he's ALL we need on defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indianapolis Colts safety Bob Sanders has torn biceps tendon, out for season as injuries hit secondary - ESPN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How in the HELL did I miss hearing about this?
> 
> Oh $hit.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's what I'm talking about, and what Toro was pretty much alluding to.

Pats 21
Colts 17


----------



## random3434

Dogbert said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How in the HELL did I miss hearing about this?
> 
> Oh $hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to change your bet EZ?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ytCEuuW2_A]YouTube - The Price is Right losing horn[/ame]
Click to expand...


Nope, I still stick with my bet, I have faith in my man Peyton!


----------



## DiveCon

Echo Zulu said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Sanders is the man, he's ALL we need on defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indianapolis Colts safety Bob Sanders has torn biceps tendon, out for season as injuries hit secondary - ESPN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How in the HELL did I miss hearing about this?
> 
> Oh $hit.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO

you havent been listening to the sports news then


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> Nope, I still stick with my bet, I have faith in my man Peyton!



Those phone commericials won't save him from the Patriots D.


----------



## DiveCon

Dogbert said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I still stick with my bet, I have faith in my man Peyton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those phone commericials won't save him from the Patriots D.
Click to expand...

or the direct tv, or the oreo cookies


----------



## random3434

DiveCon said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indianapolis Colts safety Bob Sanders has torn biceps tendon, out for season as injuries hit secondary - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How in the HELL did I miss hearing about this?
> 
> Oh $hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> you havent been listening to the sports news then
Click to expand...


Nope, I usually listen to our local sports guy here on WNDE, but not this week. Was watching the World Series all week, so missed my 11 o'clock news. Have had college football on ALL day, of course no mention there. I turned the Iowa game after they went ahead 10-0, (that's where Bob Sanders went btw) and now I'm mad I did, because Northwestern ended up upsetting them 17-10 and spoiling their National Championship hopes. 

Purdue upset Michigan, and now I'm watching O$U and Penn State. 


I do love Big 10 Football!


----------



## xotoxi

*THE GREAT AMERICAN PATRIOTS 34*

Quadriplegic Donkeys 17


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> *THE GREAT AMERICAN PATRIOTS 34*
> 
> Quadriplegic Donkeys 17


----------



## goldcatt

Sorry EZ, but with Bob Sanders out I have to go with the Patsies.....

Pats  34
Colts 27

...and then run like hell.


----------



## alan1

Ravi said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cots 17
> Patsies 23
> 
> 
> I sure hope Ravi was right, that way we both get rep.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to pick something else, goofball.
> 
> Besides, it's the _Pasties_ not the _Patsies_.
Click to expand...


You didn't start the thread, you don't make the rules.


----------



## Ravi

MountainMan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cots 17
> Patsies 23
> 
> 
> I sure hope Ravi was right, that way we both get rep.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to pick something else, goofball.
> 
> Besides, it's the _Pasties_ not the _Patsies_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't start the thread, you don't make the rules.
Click to expand...

Of course I do...EZ does what ever I tell her.


----------



## alan1

Ravi said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to pick something else, goofball.
> 
> Besides, it's the _Pasties_ not the _Patsies_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't start the thread, you don't make the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I do...EZ does what ever I tell her.
Click to expand...


Blood is thicker than water.


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> Next Sunday, Nov. 15.
> 
> 
> Place your pick here on who will win the game, and what the score will be.
> 
> (The game is in Indy)
> 
> 
> The one closet to the score gets pos repped by all others who play.
> 
> 
> 
> *My Pic:*
> 
> 
> Colts 37
> 
> 
> The Evil Pats 31



Who cares?  Both teams suck and are pillowbiters.


----------



## elvis

Gunny said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next Sunday, Nov. 15.
> 
> 
> Place your pick here on who will win the game, and what the score will be.
> 
> (The game is in Indy)
> 
> 
> The one closet to the score gets pos repped by all others who play.
> 
> 
> 
> *My Pic:*
> 
> 
> Colts 37
> 
> 
> The Evil Pats 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?  Both teams suck and are pillowbiters.
Click to expand...


one would think San Francisco would have such a team.


----------



## random3434

Gunny said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next Sunday, Nov. 15.
> 
> 
> Place your pick here on who will win the game, and what the score will be.
> 
> (The game is in Indy)
> 
> 
> The one closet to the score gets pos repped by all others who play.
> 
> 
> 
> *My Pic:*
> 
> 
> Colts 37
> 
> 
> The Evil Pats 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?  Both teams suck and are pillowbiters.
Click to expand...


Wait for Dive Con to come thank Gunny for this useful post in 5...4....3...2...


----------



## elvis

Echo Zulu said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next Sunday, Nov. 15.
> 
> 
> Place your pick here on who will win the game, and what the score will be.
> 
> (The game is in Indy)
> 
> 
> The one closet to the score gets pos repped by all others who play.
> 
> 
> 
> *My Pic:*
> 
> 
> Colts 37
> 
> 
> The Evil Pats 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?  Both teams suck and are pillowbiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait for Dive Con to come thank Gunny for this useful post in 5...4....3...2...
Click to expand...


I doubt that.  Dive lives in New England.


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> Wait for Dive Con to come thank Gunny for this useful post in 5...4....3...2...



Dive's a Patriots fan. So he better not.


----------



## Toro

This is the game that will decide who will lose to the Vikings in the Super Bowl...


----------



## elvis

Toro said:


> This is the game that will decide who will lose to the Vikings in the Super Bowl...



Good thing Madden's retired. otherwise by the time the super bowl came around, madden would be talking about how badly he wants to blow him.


----------



## DiveCon

Dogbert said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for Dive Con to come thank Gunny for this useful post in 5...4....3...2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dive's a Patriots fan. So he better not.
Click to expand...

you know me better than that
LOL


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next Sunday, Nov. 15.
> 
> 
> Place your pick here on who will win the game, and what the score will be.
> 
> (The game is in Indy)
> 
> 
> The one closet to the score gets pos repped by all others who play.
> 
> 
> 
> *My Pic:*
> 
> 
> Colts 37
> 
> 
> The Evil Pats 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?  Both teams suck and are pillowbiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait for Dive Con to come thank Gunny for this useful post in 5...4....3...2...
Click to expand...


That's like an Eagles-Redskins game.  If the Earth opened up and swallowed both, who cares?


----------



## elvis

Gunny said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?  Both teams suck and are pillowbiters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for Dive Con to come thank Gunny for this useful post in 5...4....3...2...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's like an Eagles-Redskins game.  If the Earth opened up and swallowed both, who cares?
Click to expand...


Bass will be on here to tell you you just don't like black quarterbacks.


----------



## random3434

*OK all you losers who are picking the Pats to win next week, FYI the COLTS are now*



8-0


_Suck on that one suckers! _


----------



## dilloduck

Echo Zulu said:


> *OK all you losers who are picking the Pats to win next week, FYI the COLTS are now*
> 
> 
> 
> 8-0
> 
> 
> _Suck on that one suckers! _



I can't---still bobbing for nipples in the bouncing tit thread.


----------



## goldcatt

Echo Zulu said:


> *OK all you losers who are picking the Pats to win next week, FYI the COLTS are now*
> 
> 
> 
> 8-0
> 
> 
> _Suck on that one suckers! _




The Texans??? I hate the Patsies as much as anybody, but the Texans aren't anywhere near the same league.


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OK all you losers who are picking the Pats to win next week, FYI the COLTS are now*
> 
> 
> 
> 8-0
> 
> 
> _Suck on that one suckers! _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Texans??? I hate the Patsies as much as anybody, but the Texans aren't anywhere near the same league.
Click to expand...


Smile when you say TEXANS, sister !


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OK all you losers who are picking the Pats to win next week, FYI the COLTS are now*
> 
> 
> 
> 8-0
> 
> 
> _Suck on that one suckers! _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Texans??? I hate the Patsies as much as anybody, but the Texans aren't anywhere near the same league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smile when you say TEXANS, sister !
Click to expand...


If I'm your sister, you better stop ogling my chest.


----------



## Ravi

Echo Zulu said:


> *OK all you losers who are picking the Pats to win next week, FYI the COLTS are now*
> 
> 
> 
> 8-0
> 
> 
> _Suck on that one suckers! _


 The Pats should have creamed the Fins today...so they will probably lose to the mighty Colts.


----------



## random3434

Ravi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OK all you losers who are picking the Pats to win next week, FYI the COLTS are now*
> 
> 
> 
> 8-0
> 
> 
> _Suck on that one suckers! _
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats should have creamed the Fins today...so they will probably lose to the mighty Colts.
Click to expand...


Now THAT is a gal that knows her sports!


----------



## Modbert

But the Colts should of creamed the Texans, but didn't.

So therefore, the Patriots shall win next week.


----------



## DiveCon

Echo Zulu said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OK all you losers who are picking the Pats to win next week, FYI the COLTS are now*
> 
> 
> 
> 8-0
> 
> 
> _Suck on that one suckers! _
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats should have creamed the Fins today...so they will probably lose to the mighty Colts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now THAT is a gal that knows her sports!
Click to expand...

not really, Miami always plays the Pats hard
and the colts barely beat the texans


----------



## Ravi

DiveCon said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats should have creamed the Fins today...so they will probably lose to the mighty Colts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT is a gal that knows her sports!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really, Miami always plays the Pats hard
> and the colts barely beat the texans
Click to expand...

 I was trying to keep her spirits up.


----------



## del

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Texans??? I hate the Patsies as much as anybody, but the Texans aren't anywhere near the same league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smile when you say TEXANS, sister !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm your sister, you better stop ogling my chest.
Click to expand...


why?


----------



## goldcatt

del said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smile when you say TEXANS, sister !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm your sister, you better stop ogling my chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?
Click to expand...


I didn't know you were from Kentucky?


----------



## del

goldcatt said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm your sister, you better stop ogling my chest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know you were from Kentucky?
Click to expand...


only on on my brother's side.


----------



## goldcatt

del said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you were from Kentucky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only on on my brother's side.
Click to expand...


Then you can stare at your half-sister's boobs.


----------



## Article 15

New England 30

Indy 17


----------



## del

goldcatt said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you were from Kentucky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only on on my brother's side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you can stare at your half-sister's boobs.
Click to expand...


works for me.


----------



## goldcatt

del said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> only on on my brother's side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you can stare at your half-sister's boobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> works for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Montrovant

Colts  31

Pats  30

And this isn't going to determine who plays the Vikes in the SB, it's going to determine who plays the Saints in the SB (St. Louis, Washington, Carolina, TB twice left on their schedule, home-field for the Saints).  Can you imagine anyone seriously saying that about the Saints just a few years ago?  The Niners are now constant losers, and the Saints are a powerhouse, the football world is so backwards!


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Colts - 31

Evil Empire - 28







  ~BH


----------



## Article 15

BolshevikHunter said:


> Colts - 31
> 
> Evil Empire - 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BH



The Colts are playing the Yankees Sunday?


----------



## Valerie

*Patriots 24* 

Colts 22


----------



## DiamondDave

Colts 34
Pats 24

Hopefully Brady turned into a drooling mess


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Article 15 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colts - 31
> 
> Evil Empire - 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Colts are playing the Yankees Sunday?
Click to expand...







  ~BH


----------



## random3434

BolshevikHunter said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colts - 31
> 
> Evil Empire - 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Colts are playing the Yankees Sunday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BH
Click to expand...


Damn, wish I could rep you again! I will be back with more rep................................


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Colts are playing the Yankees Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, wish I could rep you again! I will be back with more rep................................
Click to expand...

 
I think that Echo forgot that she is a Bolshevik.

Prey repping the predator.


----------



## Article 15

Bill Belichick is Peyton Manning's daddy.


----------



## xotoxi

Article 15 said:


> Bill Belichick is Peyton Manning's daddy.


 
So Bill Belichick is Archie Manning???


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Echo Zulu said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Colts are playing the Yankees Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, wish I could rep you again! I will be back with more rep................................
Click to expand...






*Crybaby Tommy!*

 ~BH


----------



## manifold




----------



## random3434

manifold said:


>



See, even Mani doesn't want to bet, because he knows his Pats are going DOWN! 

That's cool, I don't blame ya man.


----------



## manifold

Echo Zulu said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, even Mani doesn't want to bet, because he knows his Pats are going DOWN!
> 
> That's cool, I don't blame ya man.
Click to expand...


I don't know that at all.  Vegas thinks it's a pretty even matchup if you accept the 3 points for the home team rule of thumb.

I just haven't seen much of the Colts this year.  But at 8-0 they obviously don't suck.

I've watched every play of every Patriots game and I see a team that is definitely flawed.

I expect them to have the flaws ironed out by mid-December, on their way to a fourth SB championship, but I don't expect them to have them ironed out by this Sunday night.


----------



## Article 15

manifold said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, even Mani doesn't want to bet, because he knows his Pats are going DOWN!
> 
> That's cool, I don't blame ya man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know that at all.  Vegas thinks it's a pretty even matchup if you accept the 3 points for the home team rule of thumb.
> 
> I just haven't seen much of the Colts this year.  But at 8-0 they obviously don't suck.
> 
> I've watched every play of every Patriots game and I see a team that is definitely flawed.
> 
> I expect them to have the flaws ironed out by mid-December, on their way to a fourth SB championship, but I don't expect them to have them ironed out by this Sunday night.
Click to expand...


You should read the injury report.


----------



## manifold

Article 15 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, even Mani doesn't want to bet, because he knows his Pats are going DOWN!
> 
> That's cool, I don't blame ya man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that at all.  Vegas thinks it's a pretty even matchup if you accept the 3 points for the home team rule of thumb.
> 
> I just haven't seen much of the Colts this year.  But at 8-0 they obviously don't suck.
> 
> I've watched every play of every Patriots game and I see a team that is definitely flawed.
> 
> I expect them to have the flaws ironed out by mid-December, on their way to a fourth SB championship, but I don't expect them to have them ironed out by this Sunday night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should read the injury report.
Click to expand...


I know Sanders is out... for the season.  That's pretty sweet. 

But last I heard, Manning, Clark, Wayne and Addai were all suiting up.


----------



## random3434

manifold said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that at all.  Vegas thinks it's a pretty even matchup if you accept the 3 points for the home team rule of thumb.
> 
> I just haven't seen much of the Colts this year.  But at 8-0 they obviously don't suck.
> 
> I've watched every play of every Patriots game and I see a team that is definitely flawed.
> 
> I expect them to have the flaws ironed out by mid-December, on their way to a fourth SB championship, but I don't expect them to have them ironed out by this Sunday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should read the injury report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know Sanders is out... for the season.  That's pretty sweet.
> 
> But last I heard, Manning, Clark, Wayne and Addai were all suiting up.
Click to expand...


Come on, just pick a score.

It doesn't cost you anything, but repping the winner. (me)


----------



## manifold

First I need to know how the contest is going to be scored.

closest to total points?

or

lowest total differential for both teams?


----------



## manifold

And is there a post that lists all the contest entries so far?

I'll definitely be needing that.


----------



## random3434

manifold said:


> First I need to know how the contest is going to be scored.
> 
> closest to total points?
> 
> or
> 
> lowest total differential for both teams?



Closest to total points of winner/loser.


----------



## manifold

So you can win even if you don't pick the winner of the game? 

I would suggest you at least have to have the winner right, and then closest to total score among the winners.

Geez EZ, didn't you think of any of this stuff first?


----------



## random3434

manifold said:


> So you can win even if you don't pick the winner of the game?
> 
> I would suggest you at least have to have the winner right, and then closest to total score among the winners.
> 
> Geez EZ, didn't you think of any of this stuff first?



That's what we are doing. 

I thought you got that part. Pick the teams and their scores, no point spread. Maybe I misunderstood your question.


----------



## del

i'm taking the pats and giving 6. 

loser(s) pos rep all. everybody pos reps all on the push.

who's in?


----------



## Valerie

I thought it was...first you have to pick the winner...then of the winners who gets the closest score..somehow...total or otherwise?


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Valerie said:


> I thought it was...first you have to pick the winner...then of the winners who gets the closest score..somehow...total or otherwise?



I Dunno, all I do know is The Pats are going down. Even without Sanders and Hayden. Freeney is gonna be in Brady's face all night and The master Surgeon Manning is gonna carve up the Pats, banged up as well, Defense. Unless of course Billy boy has some new tapes on the Colts. ~BH





*sPYgATE 09?*


----------



## L.K.Eder

pats 21

colts 17

all pats points by gostkowski field goals, of course


----------



## xotoxi

L.K.Eder said:


> pats 21
> 
> colts 17
> 
> all pats points by gostkowski field goals, of course


 
And the Colts with 1 Nougatieri field goal and 7 safeties during Patriot punt attempts being long snapped through the end of the end zone.


----------



## L.K.Eder

xotoxi said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> pats 21
> 
> colts 17
> 
> all pats points by gostkowski field goals, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Colts with 1 Nougatieri field goal and 7 safeties during Patriot punt attempts being long snapped through the end of the end zone.
Click to expand...


don't be ridiculous.

on the other hand, i'd like it if tom buendchen gets sacked for those 7 safeties. and a lot of other times too.

he is my opponents qb


----------



## xotoxi

The Colts are pretty impressive this year...8-0.

Have those 8 teams combined for 10 wins yet?


----------



## Article 15

xotoxi said:


> The Colts are pretty impressive this year...8-0.
> 
> Have those 8 teams combined for 10 wins yet?





Don't let the Colts fans know they haven't played anybody yet.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

xotoxi said:


> The Colts are pretty impressive this year...8-0.
> 
> Have those 8 teams combined for 10 wins yet?



Of course they have. Actually, There schedules are pretty much close to eachothers but with The Colts playing Arizona and The Pats playing The Ravens so far. So yes I would say The Ravens are a tougher match up even though the Cardinals won the NFC last season. If the schedule is the issue though, When Indy beats the Patriots I guess that will solve the who is better debate. People can talk schedules all day long bro. ~BH


----------



## Article 15

Hey , EZ?  Can you do me a favor and bottle your tears up and send them to me after your boys lose Sunday?


----------



## random3434

Article 15 said:


> Hey , EZ?  Can you do me a favor and bottle your tears up and send them to me after your boys lose Sunday?




Yes, My Tears of *HAPPINESS* after we beat your red and blue ass! 

I'm watching NBC, the commercials are calling this the _Rivalry of the Decade!_ 


Pretty boy is going DOWN, and taking your Patsies with him!


----------



## Article 15

Echo Zulu said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , EZ?  Can you do me a favor and bottle your tears up and send them to me after your boys lose Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, My Tears of *HAPPINESS* after we beat your red and blue ass!
> 
> I'm watching NBC, the commercials are calling this the _Rivalry of the Decade!_
> 
> 
> Pretty boy is going DOWN, and taking your Patsies with him!
Click to expand...


Crying for a regular season win?

I guess this really is your Super Bowl.

Sad.


----------



## DiveCon

Echo Zulu said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , EZ?  Can you do me a favor and bottle your tears up and send them to me after your boys lose Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, My Tears of *HAPPINESS* after we beat your red and blue ass!
> 
> I'm watching NBC, the commercials are calling this the _Rivalry of the Decade!_
> 
> 
> Pretty boy is going DOWN, and taking your Patsies with him!
Click to expand...

why arent you watching the NFL network??????


----------



## random3434

DiveCon said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , EZ?  Can you do me a favor and bottle your tears up and send them to me after your boys lose Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, My Tears of *HAPPINESS* after we beat your red and blue ass!
> 
> I'm watching NBC, the commercials are calling this the _Rivalry of the Decade!_
> 
> 
> Pretty boy is going DOWN, and taking your Patsies with him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why arent you watching the NFL network??????
Click to expand...


Because I don't get it here. I do get the Big 10 Network though! 

*I should say my Cable Package doesn't offer it, I'm sure people in Indy get the NFL network.


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> why arent you watching the NFL network??????


 
You sound like a Direct TV commercial.


----------



## xotoxi

EZ:  What _specifically_ about the Colts gives them an edge over the Pats?


----------



## random3434

Article 15 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , EZ?  Can you do me a favor and bottle your tears up and send them to me after your boys lose Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, My Tears of *HAPPINESS* after we beat your red and blue ass!
> 
> I'm watching NBC, the commercials are calling this the _Rivalry of the Decade!_
> 
> 
> Pretty boy is going DOWN, and taking your Patsies with him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crying for a regular season win?
> 
> I guess this really is your Super Bowl.
> 
> Sad.
Click to expand...



Crying because I'm laughing so hard at  making fun of you and all the loser Pat fans for being even bigger losers than they were the year before!

PS-It's going to be Vikings/Colts Super Bowl with Peyton once again being the MVP.


----------



## Article 15

Echo Zulu said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, My Tears of *HAPPINESS* after we beat your red and blue ass!
> 
> I'm watching NBC, the commercials are calling this the _Rivalry of the Decade!_
> 
> 
> Pretty boy is going DOWN, and taking your Patsies with him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crying for a regular season win?
> 
> I guess this really is your Super Bowl.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Crying because I'm laughing so hard at  making fun of you and all the loser Pat fans for being even bigger losers than they were the year before!
> 
> PS-It's going to be Vikings/Colts Super Bowl with Peyton once again being the MVP.
Click to expand...


Peyton is going to do what Peyton does best in the playoffs.  Choke and lose.


----------



## random3434

xotoxi said:


> EZ:  What _specifically_ about the Colts gives them an edge over the Pats?



Two Words:

Peyton & Dwight


----------



## random3434

Article 15 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crying for a regular season win?
> 
> I guess this really is your Super Bowl.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crying because I'm laughing so hard at  making fun of you and all the loser Pat fans for being even bigger losers than they were the year before!
> 
> PS-It's going to be Vikings/Colts Super Bowl with Peyton once again being the MVP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peyton is going to do what Peyton does best in the playoffs.  Choke and lose.
Click to expand...


Hey, leave your homo-erotic fantasies off my sports thread!


----------



## Article 15

Echo Zulu said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crying because I'm laughing so hard at  making fun of you and all the loser Pat fans for being even bigger losers than they were the year before!
> 
> PS-It's going to be Vikings/Colts Super Bowl with Peyton once again being the MVP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton is going to do what Peyton does best in the playoffs.  Choke and lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, leave your homo-erotic fantasies off my sports thread!
Click to expand...


wut?


----------



## Valerie

Article 15 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crying for a regular season win?
> 
> I guess this really is your Super Bowl.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crying because I'm laughing so hard at  making fun of you and all the loser Pat fans for being even bigger losers than they were the year before!
> 
> PS-It's going to be Vikings/Colts Super Bowl with Peyton once again being the MVP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peyton is going to do what Peyton does best in the playoffs.  Choke and lose.
Click to expand...




 



I made a side bet with her...subject to the point spread.


----------



## Ravi

xotoxi said:


> EZ:  What _specifically_ about the Colts gives them an edge over the Pats?


They don't cheat?

*ducks*


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> EZ: What _specifically_ about the Colts gives them an edge over the Pats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Words:
> 
> Peyton & Dwight
Click to expand...

 
*?????*


----------



## DiveCon

Echo Zulu said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, My Tears of *HAPPINESS* after we beat your red and blue ass!
> 
> I'm watching NBC, the commercials are calling this the _Rivalry of the Decade!_
> 
> 
> Pretty boy is going DOWN, and taking your Patsies with him!
> 
> 
> 
> why arent you watching the NFL network??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I don't get it here. I do get the Big 10 Network though!
> 
> *I should say my Cable Package doesn't offer it, I'm sure people in Indy get the NFL network.
Click to expand...

cable sucks for anything but internet

i have dish network


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> why arent you watching the NFL network??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like a Direct TV commercial.
Click to expand...

Dish Network


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> EZ: What _specifically_ about the Colts gives them an edge over the Pats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Words:
> 
> Peyton & Dwight
Click to expand...

 
Lemme break it down for you, honey bunch:

OFFENSE

Total Points: NE 4th in NFL (1st in AFC); Ind 6th in NFL (2nd in AFC)

Yards/Game: NE 2nd (1st); Ind 4th (2nd)

Pass Yds/Game: Ind 1st (1st); NE 2nd (2nd)

Rush Yds/Game: NE 16th (8th); Ind 29th (15th)


DEFENSE

Total Points Surrendered: Ind 1st (1st); NE 2nd (2nd)

Yards Surrendered/Game: NE 7th (4th); Ind 8th (5th)

Pass Yds Surrendered/Game: NE 4th (2nd); Ind 9th (5th)

Rush Yds Surrendered/Game: Ind 14th (6th); NE 20th (10th)



I don't see any large differences if you look at the stats.


----------



## random3434

xotoxi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> EZ: What _specifically_ about the Colts gives them an edge over the Pats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Words:
> 
> Peyton & Dwight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lemme break it down for you, honey bunch:
> 
> OFFENSE
> 
> Total Points: NE 4th in NFL (1st in AFC); Ind 6th in NFL (2nd in AFC)
> 
> Yards/Game: NE 2nd (1st); Ind 4th (2nd)
> 
> Pass Yds/Game: Ind 1st (1st); NE 2nd (2nd)
> 
> Rush Yds/Game: NE 16th (8th); Ind 29th (15th)
> 
> 
> DEFENSE
> 
> Total Points Surrendered: Ind 1st (1st); NE 2nd (2nd)
> 
> Yards Surrendered/Game: NE 7th (4th); Ind 8th (5th)
> 
> Pass Yds Surrendered/Game: NE 4th (2nd); Ind 9th (5th)
> 
> Rush Yds Surrendered/Game: Ind 14th (6th); NE 20th (10th)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any large differences if you look at the stats.
Click to expand...


It's going to be a GREAT game, the GAME OF THE DECADE, remember? 

So the victory will be all the sweeter because of all the hype. And home field advantage doesn't  hurt. I'm still trying to score some tix to the game...............


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Words:
> 
> Peyton & Dwight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme break it down for you, honey bunch:
> 
> OFFENSE
> 
> Total Points: NE 4th in NFL (1st in AFC); Ind 6th in NFL (2nd in AFC)
> 
> Yards/Game: NE 2nd (1st); Ind 4th (2nd)
> 
> Pass Yds/Game: Ind 1st (1st); NE 2nd (2nd)
> 
> Rush Yds/Game: NE 16th (8th); Ind 29th (15th)
> 
> 
> DEFENSE
> 
> Total Points Surrendered: Ind 1st (1st); NE 2nd (2nd)
> 
> Yards Surrendered/Game: NE 7th (4th); Ind 8th (5th)
> 
> Pass Yds Surrendered/Game: NE 4th (2nd); Ind 9th (5th)
> 
> Rush Yds Surrendered/Game: Ind 14th (6th); NE 20th (10th)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any large differences if you look at the stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's going to be a GREAT game, the GAME OF THE DECADE, remember?
> 
> So the victory will be all the sweeter because of all the hype. And home field advantage doesn't hurt. I'm still trying to score some tix to the game...............
Click to expand...

 
I'm going.


----------



## random3434

xotoxi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme break it down for you, honey bunch:
> 
> OFFENSE
> 
> Total Points: NE 4th in NFL (1st in AFC); Ind 6th in NFL (2nd in AFC)
> 
> Yards/Game: NE 2nd (1st); Ind 4th (2nd)
> 
> Pass Yds/Game: Ind 1st (1st); NE 2nd (2nd)
> 
> Rush Yds/Game: NE 16th (8th); Ind 29th (15th)
> 
> 
> DEFENSE
> 
> Total Points Surrendered: Ind 1st (1st); NE 2nd (2nd)
> 
> Yards Surrendered/Game: NE 7th (4th); Ind 8th (5th)
> 
> Pass Yds Surrendered/Game: NE 4th (2nd); Ind 9th (5th)
> 
> Rush Yds Surrendered/Game: Ind 14th (6th); NE 20th (10th)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any large differences if you look at the stats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a GREAT game, the GAME OF THE DECADE, remember?
> 
> So the victory will be all the sweeter because of all the hype. And home field advantage doesn't hurt. I'm still trying to score some tix to the game...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm going*.
Click to expand...


To watch it on T.V.


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a GREAT game, the GAME OF THE DECADE, remember?
> 
> So the victory will be all the sweeter because of all the hype. And home field advantage doesn't hurt. I'm still trying to score some tix to the game...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm going*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To watch it on T.V.
Click to expand...

 
No.  To Lucas Oil Stadium.  Sec 114.


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> EZ:  What _specifically_ about the Colts gives them an edge over the Pats?
> 
> 
> 
> They don't cheat?
> 
> *ducks*
Click to expand...


Unless you count pumping extra crowd noise into the stadium PA when the other team is on offense as cheating.


----------



## random3434

Sportsman's Daily - fellategate


----------



## manifold

OK EZ,

I just want to be clear on the rules.

If the team you pick to win loses, you're out. 

Of those that pick the correct winning team, the closest to the total points scored (both teams combined) wins.

I'm not trying to be dense, it's just that I've been in these before where the differential is calculated for each team separately and then added together.

For example:  Let's assume one person picks the Pats to win 20-17 (37 total points)  and somebody else picks the Pats to win 24-14 (38 total points), and the Pats end up winning 21-14 (35 total points)

If it's based on total points the first guy wins.

If it's based on the combined differential for each team calculated separately, the second guy wins.  3 point combined differential vs. 4 point combined differential.


Either way is fine, you just need to make sure everyone understands the scoring, otherwise you run the risk of having a bunch of whining welshers on your hands.


----------



## DiveCon

Echo Zulu said:


> Sportsman's Daily - fellategate


at the bottom of that page:



> All content is satiric in nature and is intended for readers 18 and over.



LOL
gullible much EZ?


----------



## random3434

DiveCon said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sportsman's Daily - fellategate
> 
> 
> 
> at the bottom of that page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All content is satiric in nature and is intended for readers 18 and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> gullible much EZ?
Click to expand...


Really Dive, geez, I didn't know that.....................

I thought maybe the pic of him looking through the window would have made you catch on a little quicker.


----------



## L.K.Eder

manifold said:


> OK EZ,
> 
> I just want to be clear on the rules.
> 
> If the team you pick to win loses, you're out.
> 
> Of those that pick the correct winning team, the closest to the total points scored (both teams combined) wins.
> 
> I'm not trying to be dense, it's just that I've been in these before where the differential is calculated for each team separately and then added together.
> 
> For example:  Let's assume one person picks the Pats to win 20-17 (37 total points)  and somebody else picks the Pats to win 24-14 (38 total points), and the Pats end up winning 21-14 (35 total points)
> 
> If it's based on total points the first guy wins.
> 
> If it's based on the combined differential for each team calculated separately, the second guy wins.  3 point combined differential vs. 4 point combined differential.
> 
> 
> Either way is fine, you just need to make sure everyone understands the scoring, otherwise you run the risk of having a bunch of whining welshers on your hands.




just latch on to my prediction and you will be fine.


----------



## DiveCon

Echo Zulu said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sportsman's Daily - fellategate
> 
> 
> 
> at the bottom of that page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All content is satiric in nature and is intended for readers 18 and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> gullible much EZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really Dive, geez, I didn't know that.....................
> 
> I thought maybe the pic of him looking through the window would have made you catch on a little quicker.
Click to expand...

you didnt give any indicator that you knew it was satire
lol
you gotta remember there are many on this message board that believe if it's on the internet, it MUST be true(zona and others)


----------



## Ravi

DiveCon said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> at the bottom of that page:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> gullible much EZ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really Dive, geez, I didn't know that.....................
> 
> I thought maybe the pic of him looking through the window would have made you catch on a little quicker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you didnt give any indicator that you knew it was satire
> lol
> you gotta remember there are many on this message board that believe if it's on the internet, it MUST be true(zona and others)
Click to expand...

That sounds like a confession.


----------



## DiveCon

Ravi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really Dive, geez, I didn't know that.....................
> 
> I thought maybe the pic of him looking through the window would have made you catch on a little quicker.
> 
> 
> 
> you didnt give any indicator that you knew it was satire
> lol
> you gotta remember there are many on this message board that believe if it's on the internet, it MUST be true(zona and others)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a confession.
Click to expand...

and only a fucking moron like YOU would think that


----------



## Ravi

sigh...maybe one day you'll be able to take a joke dcon.


----------



## manifold

Hey EZ,

These two dingleberries are soiling your nice Pats beat Colts thread.

Would it be too much to ask to get this cripple fight carved out and moved to the sandbox?


----------



## random3434

manifold said:


> Hey EZ,
> 
> These two dingleberries are soiling your nice Pats beat Colts thread.
> 
> Would it be too much to ask to get this cripple fight carved out and moved to the sandbox?



If I don't have a thread where DiveCon doesn't call someone a moron, then I haven't done my job. 

I think they are cute!


----------



## random3434

EZ Colts 37 Pats 31

Paulie Colts 24 Pats 17

Ravi Pats 23 Colts 17

Mountain Man Pats 23 Colts 17

Drive By Pats 27 Colts 24

xoxotoxi Pats 34 Colts 17

Jon Pats 24 Colts 17

Dogbert Pats 24 Colts 21

Goldcatt Pats 34 Colts 27

Art 15 Pats 30 Colts 17

Montrovant Colts 31 Pats 30

Bolshevik Hunter Colts 31 Pats 28

Val Pats 24 Colts 22

Diamond Dave Colts 34 Pats 24

L.K. Eder Pats 21 Colts 17

Dink Colts 24 Pats 13

Luissa Colts 17 Pats 10

DiveCon Pats 34 Colts 28

Mani Pats 20 Colts 17


----------



## dink

​ 
24 --------                                                                 13​


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> EZ Colts 37 Pats 31
> 
> Paulie Pats 21 Colts 17
> 
> Ravi Pats 23 Colts 17
> 
> Drive By Pats 27 Colts 24
> 
> xoxotoxi Pats 34 Colts 17
> 
> Jon Pats 24 Colts 17
> 
> Dogbert Pats 24 Colts 21
> 
> Goldcatt Pats 34 Colts 27
> 
> Art 15 Pats 30 Colts 17
> 
> Montrovant Colts 31 Pats 30
> 
> Bolshevik Hunter Colts 31 Pats 28
> 
> Val Pats 24 Colts 22
> 
> Diamond Dave Colts 34 Pats 24
> 
> L.K. Eder Pats 21 Colts 17


 
AW C'MON PEOPLE!!!

Does anyone _REALLY_ think that Baltimore can beat New England?

GEEZ!!!


----------



## Paulie

Echo Zulu said:


> EZ Colts 37 Pats 31
> 
> Paulie Pats 21 Colts 17
> 
> Ravi Pats 23 Colts 17
> 
> Drive By Pats 27 Colts 24
> 
> xoxotoxi Pats 34 Colts 17
> 
> Jon Pats 24 Colts 17
> 
> Dogbert Pats 24 Colts 21
> 
> Goldcatt Pats 34 Colts 27
> 
> Art 15 Pats 30 Colts 17
> 
> Montrovant Colts 31 Pats 30
> 
> Bolshevik Hunter Colts 31 Pats 28
> 
> Val Pats 24 Colts 22
> 
> Diamond Dave Colts 34 Pats 24
> 
> L.K. Eder Pats 21 Colts 17
> 
> Dink Colts 24 Pats 13



Change me to Colts 24 Pats 17

I can't bet Pats, it makes me feel dirty inside and out.


----------



## Luissa

I say colts 17 to 10 .
I think it is going to be a low scoring game.


----------



## goldcatt

Luissa said:


> I say colts 17 to 10 .
> I think it is going to be a low scoring game.



I don't think so. Both defenses are dinged up, but last I heard the offenses are ticking. It shoud lbe a great game.


----------



## DiveCon

Paulie said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> EZ Colts 37 Pats 31
> 
> Paulie Pats 21 Colts 17
> 
> Ravi Pats 23 Colts 17
> 
> Drive By Pats 27 Colts 24
> 
> xoxotoxi Pats 34 Colts 17
> 
> Jon Pats 24 Colts 17
> 
> Dogbert Pats 24 Colts 21
> 
> Goldcatt Pats 34 Colts 27
> 
> Art 15 Pats 30 Colts 17
> 
> Montrovant Colts 31 Pats 30
> 
> Bolshevik Hunter Colts 31 Pats 28
> 
> Val Pats 24 Colts 22
> 
> Diamond Dave Colts 34 Pats 24
> 
> L.K. Eder Pats 21 Colts 17
> 
> Dink Colts 24 Pats 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change me to Colts 24 Pats 17
> 
> I can't bet Pats, it makes me feel dirty inside and out.
Click to expand...

oh for crying out loud
LOL
grow up


----------



## random3434

All can bet until 7 pm EST. You may change your bet up to then too, since I KNOW some of you that picked the Pats know what a big mistake you're making...................


----------



## DiveCon

goldcatt said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say colts 17 to 10 .
> I think it is going to be a low scoring game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. Both defenses are dinged up, but last I heard the offenses are ticking. It shoud lbe a great game.
Click to expand...

thats the general consensus

i will go with Pats 34 - colts 28


----------



## Valerie

Echo Zulu said:


> All can bet until 7 pm EST. You may change your bet up to then too, since I KNOW some of you that picked the Pats know what a big mistake you're making...................




Point spread is 1 1/2  

Bet on NFL Game of the Week at BetUS Sportsbook




I was thinking of picking a higher score here since so many people are in the same range.  








I'll be looking for a good avatar for you later!


----------



## manifold

Pats 27-21


----------



## random3434

manifold said:


> OK EZ,
> 
> I just want to be clear on the rules.
> 
> If the team you pick to win loses, you're out.
> 
> Of those that pick the correct winning team, the closest to the total points scored (both teams combined) wins.
> 
> I'm not trying to be dense, it's just that I've been in these before where the differential is calculated for each team separately and then added together.
> 
> *For example:  Let's assume one person picks the Pats to win 20-17 (37 total points)  and somebody else picks the Pats to win 24-14 (38 total points), and the Pats end up winning 21-14 (35 total points)
> 
> If it's based on total points the first guy wins.*
> 
> If it's based on the combined differential for each team calculated separately, the second guy wins.  3 point combined differential vs. 4 point combined differential.
> 
> 
> Either way is fine, you just need to make sure everyone understands the scoring, otherwise you run the risk of having a bunch of whining welshers on your hands.



PS-That's how we will get the winner. Remember, all who played must pos rep the winner!


----------



## Ravi

Damn...I thought it was the combined differential.


----------



## alan1

Echo Zulu said:


> EZ Colts 37 Pats 31
> 
> Paulie Colts 24 Pats 17
> 
> Ravi Pats 23 Colts 17
> 
> Drive By Pats 27 Colts 24
> 
> xoxotoxi Pats 34 Colts 17
> 
> Jon Pats 24 Colts 17
> 
> Dogbert Pats 24 Colts 21
> 
> Goldcatt Pats 34 Colts 27
> 
> Art 15 Pats 30 Colts 17
> 
> Montrovant Colts 31 Pats 30
> 
> Bolshevik Hunter Colts 31 Pats 28
> 
> Val Pats 24 Colts 22
> 
> Diamond Dave Colts 34 Pats 24
> 
> L.K. Eder Pats 21 Colts 17
> 
> Dink Colts 24 Pats 13
> 
> Luissa Colts 17 Pats 10
> 
> DiveCon Pats 34 Colts 28
> 
> Mani Pats 27 Colts 21



You left me out.


----------



## manifold

Echo Zulu said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK EZ,
> 
> I just want to be clear on the rules.
> 
> If the team you pick to win loses, you're out.
> 
> Of those that pick the correct winning team, the closest to the total points scored (both teams combined) wins.
> 
> I'm not trying to be dense, it's just that I've been in these before where the differential is calculated for each team separately and then added together.
> 
> *For example:  Let's assume one person picks the Pats to win 20-17 (37 total points)  and somebody else picks the Pats to win 24-14 (38 total points), and the Pats end up winning 21-14 (35 total points)
> 
> If it's based on total points the first guy wins.*
> 
> If it's based on the combined differential for each team calculated separately, the second guy wins.  3 point combined differential vs. 4 point combined differential.
> 
> 
> Either way is fine, you just need to make sure everyone understands the scoring, otherwise you run the risk of having a bunch of whining welshers on your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS-That's how we will get the winner. Remember, all who played must pos rep the winner!
Click to expand...


You could still use combined differential as a tie-breaker.


----------



## manifold

I'm changing my pick to Pats 20-17.


----------



## random3434

manifold said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK EZ,
> 
> I just want to be clear on the rules.
> 
> If the team you pick to win loses, you're out.
> 
> Of those that pick the correct winning team, the closest to the total points scored (both teams combined) wins.
> 
> I'm not trying to be dense, it's just that I've been in these before where the differential is calculated for each team separately and then added together.
> 
> *For example:  Let's assume one person picks the Pats to win 20-17 (37 total points)  and somebody else picks the Pats to win 24-14 (38 total points), and the Pats end up winning 21-14 (35 total points)
> 
> If it's based on total points the first guy wins.*
> 
> If it's based on the combined differential for each team calculated separately, the second guy wins.  3 point combined differential vs. 4 point combined differential.
> 
> 
> Either way is fine, you just need to make sure everyone understands the scoring, otherwise you run the risk of having a bunch of whining welshers on your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS-That's how we will get the winner. Remember, all who played must pos rep the winner!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You could still use combined differential as a tie-breaker*.
Click to expand...



Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## Valerie

EZ I was thinking if the Colts win, but not by the point spread, you shouldn't have to wear the avatar, but neither should I.  Deal?  In other words, I'll wear the avatar only if the Patriots lose by the point spread.  Going by the point spread, it just wouldn't seem fair to make you wear it if your team wins the game, right?


----------



## random3434

Valerie said:


> EZ I was thinking if the Colts win, but not by the point spread, you shouldn't have to wear the avatar, but neither should I.  Deal?  In other words, I'll wear the avatar only if the Patriots lose by the point spread.  Going by the point spread, it just wouldn't seem fair to make you wear it if your team wins the game, right?



But none of this is going by the point spread, it's just a straight up bet. 

Point spreads are for Vegas and Pick em's imo. I just like a straight up bet. Colts beat the Pats, I win, Pats beat the Colts (impossible, but just saying) you win for our avie contest.

No backing out now girl!


----------



## Valerie

Echo Zulu said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> EZ I was thinking if the Colts win, but not by the point spread, you shouldn't have to wear the avatar, but neither should I.  Deal?  In other words, I'll wear the avatar only if the Patriots lose by the point spread.  Going by the point spread, it just wouldn't seem fair to make you wear it if your team wins the game, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But none of this is going by the point spread, it's just a straight up bet.
> 
> Point spreads are for Vegas and Pick em's imo. I just like a straight up bet. Colts beat the Pats, I win, Pats beat the Colts (impossible, but just saying) you win for our avie contest.
> 
> No backing out now girl!
Click to expand...




The bet you and I made privately, we had said we're going by the point spread, but now that I think of it, it just wouldn't seem fair having you win by one point and still have to wear the avatar.  The end result doesn't change for me, just you.


----------



## random3434

Valerie said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> EZ I was thinking if the Colts win, but not by the point spread, you shouldn't have to wear the avatar, but neither should I.  Deal?  In other words, I'll wear the avatar only if the Patriots lose by the point spread.  Going by the point spread, it just wouldn't seem fair to make you wear it if your team wins the game, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But none of this is going by the point spread, it's just a straight up bet.
> 
> Point spreads are for Vegas and Pick em's imo. I just like a straight up bet. Colts beat the Pats, I win, Pats beat the Colts (impossible, but just saying) you win for our avie contest.
> 
> No backing out now girl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bet you and I made privately, we had said we're going by the point spread, but now that I think of it, it just wouldn't seem fair having you win by one point and still have to wear the avatar.  The end result doesn't change for me, just you.
Click to expand...


Oh, we did say that, didn't we. I forgot! 

Let's just do straight up then, shall we?


----------



## Valerie

Echo Zulu said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> But none of this is going by the point spread, it's just a straight up bet.
> 
> Point spreads are for Vegas and Pick em's imo. I just like a straight up bet. Colts beat the Pats, I win, Pats beat the Colts (impossible, but just saying) you win for our avie contest.
> 
> No backing out now girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bet you and I made privately, we had said we're going by the point spread, but now that I think of it, it just wouldn't seem fair having you win by one point and still have to wear the avatar.  The end result doesn't change for me, just you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, we did say that, didn't we. I forgot!
> 
> Let's just do straight up then, shall we?
Click to expand...





IF the Colts win by the point spread, I wear the avatar.


----------



## random3434

Valerie said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bet you and I made privately, we had said we're going by the point spread, but now that I think of it, it just wouldn't seem fair having you win by one point and still have to wear the avatar.  The end result doesn't change for me, just you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we did say that, didn't we. I forgot!
> 
> Let's just do straight up then, shall we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF the Colts win by the point spread, I wear the avatar.
Click to expand...


That's fine dear, whatever you want. The Colts will win by at least 10, so I'm not worried.


----------



## DiveCon

Echo Zulu said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we did say that, didn't we. I forgot!
> 
> Let's just do straight up then, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF the Colts win by the point spread, I wear the avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine dear, whatever you want. The Colts will win by at least 10, so I'm not worried.
Click to expand...

dang, you giving 10 points?



dont ever be a bookie, you would lose everything you have


----------



## Valerie

Valerie said:


> I was thinking of picking a higher score here since so many people are in the same range.





 




Pats lead 24 - 7 before the half.


----------



## dilloduck

Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of picking a higher score here since so many people are in the same range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pats lead 24 - 7 before the half.
Click to expand...


oh SHUUUUURRRRREEE  VAL


----------



## Valerie

dilloduck said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of picking a higher score here since so many people are in the same range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pats lead 24 - 7 before the half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh SHUUUUURRRRREEE  VAL
Click to expand...




   I never changed it.












Echo Zulu said:


> EZ Colts 37 Pats 31
> 
> Paulie Colts 24 Pats 17
> 
> Ravi Pats 23 Colts 17
> 
> Mountain Man Pats 23 Colts 17
> 
> Drive By Pats 27 Colts 24
> 
> xoxotoxi Pats 34 Colts 17
> 
> Jon Pats 24 Colts 17
> 
> Dogbert Pats 24 Colts 21
> 
> Goldcatt Pats 34 Colts 27
> 
> Art 15 Pats 30 Colts 17
> 
> Montrovant Colts 31 Pats 30
> 
> Bolshevik Hunter Colts 31 Pats 28
> 
> *Val Pats 24 Colts 22*
> 
> Diamond Dave Colts 34 Pats 24
> 
> L.K. Eder Pats 21 Colts 17
> 
> Dink Colts 24 Pats 13
> 
> Luissa Colts 17 Pats 10
> 
> DiveCon Pats 34 Colts 28
> 
> Mani Pats 20 Colts 17


----------



## alan1

Echo Zulu said:


> Next Sunday, Nov. 15.
> 
> 
> Place your pick here on who will win the game, and what the score will be.
> 
> (The game is in Indy)
> 
> 
> The one closet to the score gets pos repped by all others who play.
> 
> 
> 
> *My Pic:*
> 
> 
> Colts 37
> 
> 
> The Evil Pats 31



Looks like you were closest.
Rep up everybody.


----------



## random3434

Damn I'm good.


----------



## Valerie

Echo Zulu said:


> Damn I'm good.






I'll have to catch you tomorrow.




> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Echo Zulu again.


----------



## alan1

Echo Zulu said:


> Damn I'm good.



You got my rep.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Rep sent to Echo, and an _I told yuh all so_ slap to the face to all you Patriot fans! The master surgeon Manning came through and carved up Billy boys organization just like we all said he would. Now, show honor and bow down to the AFC's bEST. When it's all said and done my friends, The New Orleans bandwagon will be dismantled as well in The SuperbOWL. You know it be true Lukes. bET oN iT! 







  ~BH


----------



## Jon

BolshevikHunter said:


> The master surgeon Manning came through and carved up Billy boys organization just like we all said he would.



I hope this was a joke. Brady KILLED Peyton tonight. The credit for the Colts' win goes to Belichik for probably the worst call in his career.


----------



## Article 15

BolshevikHunter said:


> Rep sent to Echo, and an _I told yuh all so_ slap to the face to all you Patriot fans! The master surgeon Manning came through and carved up Billy boys organization just like we all said he would. Now, show honor and bow down to the AFC's bEST. When it's all said and done my friends, The New Orleans bandwagon will be dismantled as well in The SuperbOWL. You know it be true Lukes. bET oN iT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BH



The best team lost tonight.  See you in the playoffs.


----------



## DiveCon

Echo Zulu said:


> Damn I'm good.


i'll have to owe it to ya as i cant rep you again
LOL


----------



## DiveCon

Article 15 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep sent to Echo, and an _I told yuh all so_ slap to the face to all you Patriot fans! The master surgeon Manning came through and carved up Billy boys organization just like we all said he would. Now, show honor and bow down to the AFC's bEST. When it's all said and done my friends, The New Orleans bandwagon will be dismantled as well in The SuperbOWL. You know it be true Lukes. bET oN iT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best team lost tonight.  See you in the playoffs.
Click to expand...

had they given the Pats the 1st down like they deserved, i would have been DEAD on


----------



## Montrovant

Montrovant said:


> Colts  31
> 
> Pats  30



I think I deserve credit for being the only one to correctly predict the margin of victory for the Colts!


----------



## DiamondDave

Jon said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The master surgeon Manning came through and carved up Billy boys organization just like we all said he would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this was a joke. Brady KILLED Peyton tonight. The credit for the Colts' win goes to Belichik for probably the worst call in his career.
Click to expand...


Brady in no way 'killed Peyton'


----------



## Ravi

That game was almost as exciting as the Fins/Bucs game! 

I'll rep you eventually, EZ...you seem to be the last person I repped.


----------



## goldcatt

Paid up! Nice call, EZ. 

Bad call from Belichick. Any idiot coaching pop warner knows better!


----------



## Liability

Only because I like Eli's brother better than I can tolerate that Playgirl-centerfold wanna be (Brady), I am very satisfied by the result.


----------



## Toro

Echo Zulu said:


> Damn I'm good.



Yeah, but we already knew that...


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Jon said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The master surgeon Manning came through and carved up Billy boys organization just like we all said he would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this was a joke. Brady KILLED Peyton tonight. The credit for the Colts' win goes to Belichik for probably the worst call in his career.
Click to expand...


El Wrongo bro. Brady failed to get a score and left it up to his arrogant Coach to lose the game for them, so i'll give yuh that, but Manning showed why he is the best in the final 2 minutes of the 4th quarter. At the end of the day, you guys got beat. ~BH





*"LOL!!!"*


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Article 15 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep sent to Echo, and an _I told yuh all so_ slap to the face to all you Patriot fans! The master surgeon Manning came through and carved up Billy boys organization just like we all said he would. Now, show honor and bow down to the AFC's bEST. When it's all said and done my friends, The New Orleans bandwagon will be dismantled as well in The SuperbOWL. You know it be true Lukes. bET oN iT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best team lost tonight.  See you in the playoffs.
Click to expand...


sHNOPE! And we will see you in Indy! ~BH


----------



## Liability

LOL!

The Patriot's coach, Belichik, OBVIOUSLY made the most horrendous coaching decision of the year.

HAd it worked, he might have not looked so stupid, but the odds never did favor that particular call.

The PATS also clearly outplayed the Colts the entire game up until late in the 4th Quarter.   Manning stepped up.  Brady kinda choked.

The Coaching by Belichik sealed the deal by giving Manning NOT JUST another chance, but a chance from FAR TOO CLOSE TO THE GOAL.  jeez.  I'm no football coach and even I knew it was a bad call.  I couldn't believe it.

Lotsa blame to go around, but in the end:  the Colts did put up more points.  They earned the win.  Brady has to share some of the blame with Belichik, though, imho.  And lest we forget, the PATs defense didn't exactly rise to the challenge, either, in the end.  Yep.  PLENTY of blame to go around.

Eli's brother done good, though.


----------



## xotoxi

Liability said:


> Lotsa blame to go around...


 
Don't forget about the Pat's lockerroom assistant who gave into Laurence Maroney's request for a hot buttered roll for a halftime snack!


----------



## dink

Yaaay Colts!!!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Patriots Lead Colts At Halftime



> ..
> 
> "We have to do a better job in the second half, there's no question about that," Manning said while heading to the tunnel. "Problem is, the Pats simply never, ever, ever hand the game to you. You have to earn it. If we sit back and wait for them to screw up, we're sunk, plain and simple."
> 
> Sunday Night Football commentator Cris Collinsworth agreed, saying that the Patriots could basically ride Belichick's cool, conservative play-calling and their tremendously competent defense to victory.
> 
> ..


----------



## BolshevikHunter

All the talk about the New Orleans aINTS! and The Used England cHEATERS playing this weekend is a jOKE! The typical talking dunces on all the sports networks are asking the question of "is this a preview to the Superbowl?" Same old stupid pre-mature questions.

Answer = No dIPsHITS! The Colts will defeat The Vikings in the Superbowl, bET iT! If not The Vikings, Than it will be The aINTS after New England beats them this weekend, and The Colts beat New England in the playoFFS! 

Either way, Manning and The Colts will win their 2nd Superbowl. ~BH


----------



## Article 15

lol ...

You're Colts are either one and done or losing in the AFC Championship game, BH.

Y'all are the luckiest 10-0 team that I can ever remember.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Article 15 said:


> lol ...
> 
> You're Colts are either one and done or losing in the AFC Championship game, BH.
> 
> Y'all are the luckiest 10-0 team that I can ever remember.



LOL!!!! Yeah!!! Yes I know, That's what everyone keeps saying my friend! No respect at all, and that is how we like it. Peyton Manning is the best QB in the National Football League bro. You hATERS! are gonna bow down when it's all said and done!  






 ~BH


----------



## Article 15

BolshevikHunter said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol ...
> 
> You're Colts are either one and done or losing in the AFC Championship game, BH.
> 
> Y'all are the luckiest 10-0 team that I can ever remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!! Yeah!!! Yes I know, That's what everyone keeps saying my friend! No respect at all, and that is how we like it. Peyton Manning is the best QB in the National Football League bro. You hATERS! are gonna bow down when it's all said and done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BH
Click to expand...

 
The Colts are getting more respect than they deserve.  Colts fans were noticably silent in victory after the Pats game.  The reason?  Because they saw how badly their D got shredded (remember that NE turned the ball over twice on the goal line) and how lucky the got because of Belichick's blunder and said "oh, shit."  Mark my words: That team loses either their frist game of the playoffs or in the AFC Championship game.


----------



## xotoxi

Article 15 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol ...
> 
> You're Colts are either one and done or losing in the AFC Championship game, BH.
> 
> Y'all are the luckiest 10-0 team that I can ever remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!! Yeah!!! Yes I know, That's what everyone keeps saying my friend! No respect at all, and that is how we like it. Peyton Manning is the best QB in the National Football League bro. You hATERS! are gonna bow down when it's all said and done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Colts are getting more respect than they deserve. Colts fans were noticably silent in victory after the Pats game. The reason? Because they saw how badly their D got shredded (remember that NE turned the ball over twice on the goal line) and how lucky the got because of Belichick's blunder and said "oh, shit." Mark my words: That team loses either their frist game of the playoffs or in the AFC Championship game.
Click to expand...

 
I echo Article's statements.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Article 15 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol ...
> 
> You're Colts are either one and done or losing in the AFC Championship game, BH.
> 
> Y'all are the luckiest 10-0 team that I can ever remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!! Yeah!!! Yes I know, That's what everyone keeps saying my friend! No respect at all, and that is how we like it. Peyton Manning is the best QB in the National Football League bro. You hATERS! are gonna bow down when it's all said and done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Colts are getting more respect than they deserve.  Colts fans were noticably silent in victory after the Pats game.  The reason?  Because they saw how badly their D got shredded (remember that NE turned the ball over twice on the goal line) and how lucky the got because of Belichick's blunder and said "oh, shit."  Mark my words: That team loses either their frist game of the playoffs or in the AFC Championship game.
Click to expand...


Bullshit AR-15, they are not getting half the respect they deserve. Hey, believe what u want, but at the end of the Season, Manning and The Colts will surely win the AFC, and most likely go on to win another Superbowl. Yep, even without Sanders and Hayden.

LOL!!!!!! You cats lose Rodney Harrison, Richard Seymoure and Teddy Bruski and you somehow think that your Defense is still something great? You gotta wake up call coming. Don't think that a banged up Mayo isn't gonna cut it brother, because I know you're smarter than that. We will soon see.......






 ~BH


----------



## random3434

xotoxi said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!! Yeah!!! Yes I know, That's what everyone keeps saying my friend! No respect at all, and that is how we like it. Peyton Manning is the best QB in the National Football League bro. You hATERS! are gonna bow down when it's all said and done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Colts are getting more respect than they deserve. Colts fans were noticably silent in victory after the Pats game. The reason? Because they saw how badly their D got shredded (remember that NE turned the ball over twice on the goal line) and how lucky the got because of Belichick's blunder and said "oh, shit." Mark my words: That team loses either their frist game of the playoffs or in the AFC Championship game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I echo Article's statements.
Click to expand...



That's because you're a brown nosed suck up to the mods.


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Colts are getting more respect than they deserve. Colts fans were noticably silent in victory after the Pats game. The reason? Because they saw how badly their D got shredded (remember that NE turned the ball over twice on the goal line) and how lucky the got because of Belichick's blunder and said "oh, shit." Mark my words: That team loses either their frist game of the playoffs or in the AFC Championship game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I echo Article's statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you're a brown nosed suck up to the mods.
Click to expand...

 
That...and because I'm smart.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

If Sean Peyton is smart enough to give Pierre Thomas the bulk of the carries, The Saints will put the Pats to sleep. Well, that is if Billy boy doesn't have some tapes on them. 







 ~BH


----------

